# "Dohertys Amber Dream Anne" pedigree needed



## SkyMistPoodles (Feb 7, 2015)

Hello,

I am trying to complete my dog's 5 generation pedigree. Unfortunately, I cannot find the sire and dam of "Dohertys Amber Dream Anne" which occurs in my dog's 4th generation. Could anyone help me out with this? Does anyone else have "Dohertys Amber Dream Anne" in their dog's pedigree? I am located in Wisconsin, but this dog could really be from anywhere in the Midwest or United States.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,

Teal


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

PHR Pedigree Database


----------

